# Homemade 3pt. with a quick hitch!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Been working on a couple of different projects and one of them is for a friend who owns a Poulan Pro lawn tractor. He mentioned one day how it would be nice to have a 3pt. and quick hitch, like on farm tractors, so I'm making one for him. Not quite finished yet, but here are a couple of pictures of what is made so far. What is painted is all I can do without the tractor.The rest will have to be fabricated around the tractor, and still undecided on how it will be operated. The two unpainted bars will attach to the rear axle and most of the pull will be on them. I'll keep posting pictures as the build continues. Bye


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

That is a great idea. Does the Cub have no existing 3pt? And that is why you would attach the arms to the axle area?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

What Cub Model?...looking forward to seeing fit to Cub.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

:dazed: Well I seem to have jumped the gun in naming my buddies garden tractor. I mistakenly called it a Cub Cadet when in fact it is a Poulan! : I guess I was paying more attention to the back end. Sorry for any confusion and I guess this post should be moved if a moderator would be so kind. Thanks Bye


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That happens. Back in'69/'70,my cousin leaned out the car window,and whistled at a long-haired blonde.....when thew blonde turned around,HE had a full mustache,and goatee! I nearly ran off the road,from laughing so hard!:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

So today I brought the hitch to my buddies house to fit it to his tractor. He really seemed to like it. Next time he'll bring the tractor to my place for the final fitting and installment. Here are a couple of pictures from today. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> That happens. Back in'69/'70,my cousin leaned out the car window,and whistled at a long-haired blonde.....when thew blonde turned around,HE had a full mustache,and goatee! I nearly ran off the road,from laughing so hard!:lmao::lmao::lmao:


 :lmao:, Good one! Unfortunately,  I know just how your cousin felt. Bye


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

My local Fleet Farm sells adjustable category O upper 3 point links for $28.00. I kept the front deck lift arms off of my first Toro 117 groundsmaster that I parted out. I will use them to make a 3pt for one of my Case 448s. I had a 3pt on my 79 Case 448 but had to sell it to buy a tranny for my 04 Ranger almost 2 years ago.


----------

